# Beautiful bike but what's the real value?



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 3, 2013)

This is gorgeous and I've always loved this style of bike but $45,000???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1939-R...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c70588deb#ht_4772wt_883


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 3, 2013)

This is one of those deals where he thinks he should raise the price, it was previously priced at $27,000......


----------



## daved66 (Jul 3, 2013)

yup,  Was $27,000.  appreciates in value....... just sitting there~


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 3, 2013)

It's funny If I were offered this bike for a few hundred I would not buy it unless I knew I could flip it for say $1,000 or whatever. A non-collector would not likely give $50 for it. 
 Then again I have a bike I paid $1,500 for that even a collector may not want to pay more than $1000 for.
 Value is what someone will pay. The person selling this bike must just like to see  it listed on ebay.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2013)

that guy raised the price? ...and people think I'm nutty.......


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 3, 2013)

For that kind of money you'd think they could at least include a picture of the whole bike.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 3, 2013)

Im sure he is just trying to offset the ebay and paypal fee's.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Im sure he is just trying to offset the ebay and paypal fee's.




Not by over 43,000.00 he ain't....


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 3, 2013)

At least the seller is helping out with offering free shipping.  Though for $45,000, I'd only trust myself to go pick it up and carry it home!

Dave


----------



## sqrly (Jul 3, 2013)

He should bump up the price 200 grand and maybe it will get better exposure on yahoo news.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2013)

sqrly said:


> He should bump up the price 200 grand and maybe it will get better exposure on yahoo news.




Now THAT"S funny!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2013)

For $45k you could have a pretty good selection of restored muscle car!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 3, 2013)

with the recession, you actually can pick up a 3 bedroom home for $50k.....


----------



## sqrly (Jul 3, 2013)

I normally ask one million dollars for most things I sell... but alas, I settle for under a hundred lousy bucks.


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe we should all make him a low ball offer on ebay.......


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Jul 4, 2013)

*Give me a brake*



Bicycle Belle said:


> This is gorgeous and I've always loved this style of bike but $45,000???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1939-R...ultDomain_0&hash=item2c70588deb#ht_4772wt_883




I am really tired of seeing this listing...I think it's been on e-bay for over a year. He should take it to Copake...he's not even that far.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 9, 2013)

catfish said:


> Maybe we should all make him a low ball offer on ebay.......




He rejected my $50 offer for the king of all bicycles. We all have to admit one thing, that bike is really nice.  It is unfortunate that he is insane. King of all bicycles my behind! It is obvious that bike is mint and probably came out of some museum. Given it condition it would be realistically worth about $3500-$4K to the right buyer. If I had to chose between that bike or a Shelby Air Flow I would chose the Shelby.


He has relisted it again. He didn't raise the price though. He kept it at $45000. Feel free to low ball him


----------

